# Swedish Flower Chickens?



## PreemieMom (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this breed? I'm adding two tomorrow and just trying to find fellow breeders to give me some pointers.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Home
About Us
Breed Information
Husbandry
Suppliers
Contact Us









Swedish Flower Chickens are the oldest chicken breed in Sweden. The breed nearly disappeared in the 1970ies but a few enthusiasts found enough survivors to support a good enough gene pool to keep the breed alive. The base colouring varies from black to yellow, red and blue and they have white flecks (flowers) on the feather tips. Some even have a small coif of their heads. No two birds have the same markings which is what makes them so endearing and individual.
An adult hen weighs between 5 to 7 pounds. Swedish Flower Chickens are very hardy, robust birds that cope well with the cold winter we have experienced lately. They are calm, non-aggressive birds that are suited to free range in your garden or live in a good sized pen. They will reward you with up to 200 eggs a year. The eggs are a beautiful cream colour and weigh around 60 grams.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They sound wonderful. Any photos of your yet, or any for that matter? Are they still considered endangered I wonder?


----------

